# Urban left / urban fetishists



## Xarpho (Apr 4, 2020)

Do you like driving? Do you like having a yard? Do you like having a big supermarket where you can find just about everything without making stops at half a dozen stores?

If you answered "yes" to any of those questions, you are part of the problem to the Urban Left. Sure, there's a whole range of urban fetishism, most categorized by affluent bugmen who fantasize about having a loft apartment with brick walls and access to a bar with old arcade games, without acknowledging the ugliness of urban America and the politics that enable said ugliness.

However, it's not just some autists who think riding a light rail is a better experience than driving, it's worse. _Much_ worse.

The most radical of them comes down to some unironic "force us to ride trains and live in commieblocks" philosophy, mentioned in this article, but the people that want this are out there. In Los Angeles, the chief of the transit authority openly said that "It's too easy to drive in this city,” and "part of that has to do with actually making driving harder." (mentioned in this link).

Even when it's not openly "give up your cars, citizen", the more "mainstream" blogs like Citylab or Streetsblog are big echo chambers for this nonsense (to a lesser extent, the 4chan /n/ board), often using faulty data and ridiculous hyperbole to push narratives, and anything not aligning to their perfect little vision is lambasted. In [URL]https://archive.fo/ZseD8]this case[/url] (recycled from an old post I made a matter), it's complaining about how a sidewalk is _too close to the road_.

Naturally, the spectrum is pretty wide but there's a distinct pattern of people who think that surface parking is literally some crime against humanity, and it plagues many forums across the Internet.

_This is my first real thread of the sort, so I apologize if it's a little underdone_


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Apr 4, 2020)

Excuse me but, what?


----------



## yourdadscumdumpster (Apr 4, 2020)

Strong Towns?

See: entirely serious April 1st blog on bikes and the pandemic.

EDIT: Fix your last quote - you've got an unneeded set of URL bbcode.


----------



## francesco (Apr 4, 2020)

How can someone who joined in 2014 exibit such flagrant newfaggotry?


----------



## The Fool (Apr 4, 2020)

> Do you like driving? Do you like having a yard? Do you like having a big supermarket where you can find just about everything without making stops at half a dozen stores?



Don't ask me question


----------



## Hux (Apr 4, 2020)

You mean basically this?


----------



## Pickle Dick (Apr 4, 2020)

I came into this thread thinking it would bring up Moviebob-type cows that hate those midwestern wasteland ghouls, and all I got out of this thread was:

"Did Hitler Have The Right Idea, But The Wrong Means?"

That's pretty much what the structure of OP reminds me of


----------



## Tha Promblems (Apr 4, 2020)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Excuse me but, what?


Literally this picture.






EDIT: Stealthed by @Hux, way to go asshat.


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 4, 2020)

Pickle Dick said:


> I came into this thread thinking it would bring up Moviebob-type cows that hate those midwestern wasteland ghouls, and all I got out of this thread was:
> 
> "Did Hitler Have The Right Idea, But The Wrong Means?"
> 
> That's pretty much what the structure of OP reminds me of



Sorry. It really was supposed to be the former but it came out of a mish-mash of different ideas.


----------



## sasazuka (Apr 4, 2020)

Note to OP: please format links like this.



In this case, {url=https://archive.fo/ZseD8}the link{/url} becomes the link when you switch { } to [ ].

Or you can use the link option in the top bar (or press CTRL-K for PC/Command-K for Mac/I dunno what ya do on other devices because I never use them to post here as I'm a luddite who needs a keyboard and a mouse to use the Internet).

Another thing you can do on this board is just paste the link as is without any formatting and the board will put it in a light blue box.









						Commentary: New Sidewalk on Colorado Blvd. Is An Insult That Remains …
					

archived 24 May 2019 00:33:38 UTC



					archive.fo
				




Anyway, in regards to the subject, if I could live anywhere I wanted in a given country/province/state and money/local job availability wasn't too much of an issue, I'd probably live on the edge of a medium-sized city (like, in Ontario, Cornwall on the low population side of medium to Thunder Bay on the high population side of medium) or a smaller town that's still the main population centre for a large area (i.e. Kenora) so there's still be some things I'd miss from truly living out in the sticks like a cinema.

The older I get, the less I want to be anywhere near a big city but I know I'd have trouble adapting to the full "innawoods"/"trailer in the desert" lifestyle either as, even if I had a car, I wouldn't want to drive more than a half a dozen miles or so to get groceries.


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 4, 2020)

I hate these kinds of faggots. There's an entire Facebook meme group I've been watching over the past few weeks for the slapfights they have. "You own a car? You planet murdering nazi!" "Reee hostile architecture, reeeeee!" They're pretty easy to trigger in my experience.


----------



## Freya (Apr 4, 2020)

there's no real lolcow behavior in here. you  just don't like this group of people.

people saying stuff you don't like doesn't make them lolcows


----------



## HumanHive (Apr 4, 2020)

Where is the funny individual? This is obviously a community thing, but every community has the big name cow that obsesses over this. So are there any examples?


----------



## yourdadscumdumpster (Apr 4, 2020)

There is some lolcow behavior in these groups - but it is pretty niche. 

I've seen some of their lot sperg out IRL when they didn't get their way on eliminating all the local one way streets in a single bill. They resorted to the same kind of screaming and inane sophistry more commonly associated with antifa and other contemporary political activist movements.


----------



## sasazuka (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah, this is more of a "Deep Thoughts" thread than a "Community" thread.



> Naturally, the spectrum is pretty wide but there's a distinct pattern of people who think that surface parking is literally some crime against humanity, and it plagues many forums across the Internet.



Come to think of it, the reduction of surface parking in central Ottawa (both because of urban planning utopianists and also because there's not that much area downtown otherwise to build things like Shopify headquarters) also coincides with the decline of pedestrian-friendly shopping areas like the Byward Market and especially Sparks Street. There's still parking structures and underground parking but it's expensive compared to suburban shopping areas with thousands of free parking spots.

Early last decade, they redeveloped Landsdowne Park, the area around the CFL Football stadium, into a pedestrian shopping district, but didn't include much parking in that plan and now they're wondering why so many of the fancy stores and restaurants are closing after only a few years (Whole Foods is doing okay, but it's Ottawa's only Whole Foods). Note that the only public transit available to and from Landsdowne is buses, it's a few kilometres south of the new LRT line and it's also nowhere near where they plan on expanding the LRT in the future.


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Apr 4, 2020)

Im 14 and this is deep


----------



## emo goff (Apr 4, 2020)

By 2077 we'll all be living in high rise AmazonPod apartments anyway as the world pop reaches 20 billion or something.


----------



## Dustlord (Apr 4, 2020)

You should try focusing on specific individuals within this group that exhibit lolcow behaviors first. That might be a better fit than this thread. There isn't an "urban left" community like there is, say, furry community - it's just people that hold a certain worldview so I'm not sure it fits.


----------



## The Fool (Apr 4, 2020)

emo goff said:


> By 2077 we'll all be living in high rise AmazonPod apartments anyway as the world pop reaches 20 billion or something.



Actually the more a society develops, the more population growth stagnates, plateaus or even declines. The only perpetual growth that will occur is shitholes like Africa and India where they fuck like rabbits and are a living exhibit of the Mouse Utopia experiment.


----------



## emo goff (Apr 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Actually the more a society develops, the more population growth stagnates, plateaus or even declines. The only perpetual growth that will occur is shitholes like Africa and India where they fuck like rabbits and are a living exhibit of the Mouse Utopia experiment.


It's always the poorest who shit out 7 kids and then wonder why they're stuck eating mud cookies.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Apr 4, 2020)

I grew up in a Agriculture centered county in Pennsylvania and moved for work into Tysons Corner, VA.

I've seen the future these people want, and it is fucking awful. Traffic and infrastructure is already over strained, and TC is only starting to grow. Abandoned office buildings are replaced with shitty and puny studio apartment blocks that are essentially Lego sets that have been thrown into an already crammed concrete nightmare or left to decay. The restaurants are "trendy" like microbrew piss-beer and Indian, Ethiopian, Kyrgyzstani food, whatever, but everything tastes like bland versions of actually good food that are three times what they're worth. People crowd into Metro stations that smell like piss and have homeless wandering and screaming around. The malls are already collapsing, hell the Macy's anchor in the "high-end" of the two malls across the street from one another is being torn down as I type this. The parks there are always interrupted by the rush of the nearby highway, and the sun is blocked out by the massive skyscrapers. The people are miserable and try to hide it through friend meet-ups and drinking themselves comatose. And the work that isn't a mile or two from their apartments are in DC or further into VA.

Culture-shock maybe, but even if I get paid less, have to drive further to get food or a hospital, I would rather live in bumfuck Kentucky or WV than a modern city. And these totalitarian faggots can sit and rot in their hellholes. You get what you deserve, and these people deserve to live in a slowly rotting, sterile, noisy nightmare of their own making.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Apr 4, 2020)

yourdadscumdumpster said:


> Strong Towns?
> 
> See: entirely serious April 1st blog on bikes and the pandemic.


On the other hand every-other https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ article reads like Revelations right now.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Apr 5, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> I hate these kinds of faggots. There's an entire Facebook meme group I've been watching over the past few weeks for the slapfights they have. "You own a car? You planet murdering nazi!" "Reee hostile architecture, reeeeee!" They're pretty easy to trigger in my experience.


No Hybrids/Teslas allowed?


----------



## Superman93 (Apr 5, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> I grew up in a Agriculture centered county in Pennsylvania and moved for work into Tysons Corner, VA.
> 
> I've seen the future these people want, and it is fucking awful. Traffic and infrastructure is already over strained, and TC is only starting to grow. Abandoned office buildings are replaced with shitty and puny studio apartment blocks that are essentially Lego sets that have been thrown into an already crammed concrete nightmare or left to decay. The restaurants are "trendy" like microbrew piss-beer and Indian, Ethiopian, Kyrgyzstani food, whatever, but everything tastes like bland versions of actually good food that are three times what they're worth. People crowd into Metro stations that smell like piss and have homeless wandering and screaming around. The malls are already collapsing, hell the Macy's anchor in the "high-end" of the two malls across the street from one another is being torn down as I type this. The parks there are always interrupted by the rush of the nearby highway, and the sun is blocked out by the massive skyscrapers. The people are miserable and try to hide it through friend meet-ups and drinking themselves comatose. And the work that isn't a mile or two from their apartments are in DC or further into VA.
> 
> Culture-shock maybe, but even if I get paid less, have to drive further to get food or a hospital, I would rather live in bumfuck Kentucky or WV than a modern city. And these totalitarian faggots can sit and rot in their hellholes. You get what you deserve, and these people deserve to live in a slowly rotting, sterile, noisy nightmare of their own making.


Why don't you uh, take it easy re-tard


----------



## Marco Fucko (Apr 5, 2020)

I unironically like living in the city, but I'm also an asocial misanthrope, so 

I've lived in the burbs and it's boring, plus neighbors keep trying to interact with you, which is gross.


----------



## Trig.Point (Apr 5, 2020)

This is actually a really interesting idea. Maybe for starters link it to some existing lolcow's?


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Apr 5, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> This is actually a really interesting idea. Maybe for starters link it to some existing lolcow's?


Honestly like @sasazuka said before, this is more of a Deep Thoughts thread rather than a PG thread. It's too broad and doesn't really focus on any lolcowish behavior BUT it does bring up interesting/unique ideas, which is the whole point of DT. I vote that this thread be moved there instead of being closed off.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Apr 5, 2020)

Trig.Point said:


> This is actually a really interesting idea. Maybe for starters link it to some existing lolcow's?



It is a good idea and a topic worth discussing, but as others have said, it's probably better for Deep Thoughts than as a proper Community Watch thread. Unless you find any specific forums, blogs, or subreddits dedicated to the urban fetishism mentality, that is.

As for existing lolcows, the only one I can think of who take that urban bugman mindset to lolcow extremes is MovieBob and maybe ADF to a lesser extent.


----------



## Easterling (Apr 5, 2020)

The only reason I ever liked living in the city was that you never knew what you were going to see when you went for a walk in town, there was always some nut job that was taking a shit in the city centre or some drunk singing in the street at 3 in the afternoon. Aside from that though and the convience of shopping on ones doorstep living in a city sucks, its dirty and you can see the dirt all around you. The countyside is much better, less people, less trouble and much safer during times of crisis.


----------



## TurdFondler (Apr 5, 2020)

There's been a big push here for urban density but without fail every hook nosed policy maker that's enamored with the idea either lives in a single family home or an exurb mcmansion. Not a single one of these dorks actually live in a condo or apartment because guess what? It fucking sucks compared to having your own house and yard.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 5, 2020)

Where's the funny at? You seem like you have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Ow The Edge (Apr 5, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Actually the more a society develops, the more population growth stagnates, plateaus or even declines. The only perpetual growth that will occur is shitholes like Africa and India where they fuck like rabbits and are a living exhibit of the Mouse Utopia experiment.


Actually, India's birthrate has been plunging for generations. It's a hair's breadth above replacement now, and likely to keep shrinking in the future.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 5, 2020)

emo goff said:


> It's always the poorest who shit out 7 kids and then wonder why they're stuck eating mud cookies.


The opening scene of Idiocracy actually visualizes this really well


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Apr 5, 2020)

Personally, I think LIVING in cities is a bad idea. It's not the 1900s anymore or even the mid 20th century. Cities around the world are fucking falling apart in terms of infrastructure and the various ethnic groups that inhabit them (instead of giving them a unique flavor like the did in the past) basically make them a sort of melting pot of misery and malaise. Plus, with the COVID-19 epidemic going on, the high-density of people living in one place isn't exactly ideal for a pandemic. I don't like suburbs because they're too overrun with development and there really isn't that neighborly bond between you and the person next door (which is exasperated in cities tbh). It's possible to live next to someone for years and only know them superficially instead of a deep way. I honestly feel like living in a rural area is basically the most natural way to live for humans. Granted, it's not 100% hunky-dory (as the heroin problem and the lack of oppurtunity in said rural areas demonstrates), but the social situation is WAY better than that of suburbia or a city and it's still possible to hold a job in the city (with longer commutes I guess).  Plus, the identity and heart of a nation really isn't it's capital or any of the cities. The most unique places in ANY nation is it's countryside, where variations of dialects, folktales and musical trends tell the history of the country in a way that a museum can't.




emo goff said:


> It's always the poorest who shit out 7 kids and then wonder why they're stuck eating mud cookies.


I've seen a lot of really religious people (mostly (Trad) Catholics since I am one, but I don't doubt there are other groups that do this though) that have like 5-8 kids. The difference between them supporting 8 kids and some random mud farmer in Africa doing it is that the person I see doing that can support 8 kids. I understand that children are blessings from God and all that but why not control yourself and at least recognize when you can have them AND support them with no difficulties? Even though I do believe abortion and contraception are degenerate, I don't believe in endless fucking growth of the human population. Shit's why you have to check how fertile your wife is when you want to get busy and whether you two can risk having kids. It's literally just a matter of self control and the fact that essentially we're driving a lot of the agricultural infrastructure that could feed said population out by giving them endless fucking free aid, resulting in farmers going out of business and preventing their countries from being anything other than a third-world shithole.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 5, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> I grew up in a Agriculture centered county in Pennsylvania and moved for work into Tysons Corner, VA.
> 
> I've seen the future these people want, and it is fucking awful. Traffic and infrastructure is already over strained, and TC is only starting to grow. Abandoned office buildings are replaced with shitty and puny studio apartment blocks that are essentially Lego sets that have been thrown into an already crammed concrete nightmare or left to decay. The restaurants are "trendy" like microbrew piss-beer and Indian, Ethiopian, Kyrgyzstani food, whatever, but everything tastes like bland versions of actually good food that are three times what they're worth. People crowd into Metro stations that smell like piss and have homeless wandering and screaming around. The malls are already collapsing, hell the Macy's anchor in the "high-end" of the two malls across the street from one another is being torn down as I type this. The parks there are always interrupted by the rush of the nearby highway, and the sun is blocked out by the massive skyscrapers. The people are miserable and try to hide it through friend meet-ups and drinking themselves comatose. And the work that isn't a mile or two from their apartments are in DC or further into VA.
> 
> Culture-shock maybe, but even if I get paid less, have to drive further to get food or a hospital, I would rather live in bumfuck Kentucky or WV than a modern city. And these totalitarian faggots can sit and rot in their hellholes. You get what you deserve, and these people deserve to live in a slowly rotting, sterile, noisy nightmare of their own making.



I've lived rurally/semi-rurally 2/3rds of my life. I live in a city now and the only key benefits are bars that serve decent beer and fruity cocktails I'd have either order online or mix myself and decent coffee. That and a nearby hospital.

Thats about it. The majority of my time spent in urban environments is spent wondering why everyone  has no spatial awareness or ability to move at a reasonable speed.


----------



## Hugbox Kommissar (Apr 5, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> As for existing lolcows, the only one I can think of who take that urban bugman mindset to lolcow extremes is MovieBob and maybe ADF to a lesser extent.


Oh boy, have I got a treat for you.





						Eleanor Amaranth Lockhart / Luke Emory Armstrong Lockhart / BootlegGirl / Something Ellie / kushielsscion
					

https://twitter.com/BootlegGirl/status/858898631553945600 (http://archive.md/b9pue)  Meet Eleanor.   (kind of reminds me of Chris)  Eleanor or BootlegGirl is a trans-Twitter user notable for sperging out about trans issues and being linked to many in the Rat King. Pretty much your typical Rat...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## TalkinZed (Apr 5, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> I've lived rurally/semi-rurally 2/3rds of my life. I live in a city now and the only key benefits are bars that serve decent beer and fruity cocktails I'd have either order online or mix myself and decent coffee. That and a nearby hospital.
> 
> Thats about it. The majority of my time spent in urban environments is spent *wondering why everyone  has no spatial awareness or ability to move at a reasonable speed.*



Dude. I never understood this! 

I briefly stayed in Williamsburg a while back - it's a rich hipster neighborhood in Brooklyn NY. There were so many slow walkers / indecisive people at the Whole Foods that I was ready to lose my freaking mind.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 5, 2020)

TalkinZed said:


> Dude. I never understood this!
> 
> I briefly stayed in Williamsburg a while back - it's a rich hipster neighborhood in Brooklyn NY. There were so many slow walkers / indecisive people at the Whole Foods that I was ready to lose my freaking mind.



Its honestly the oddest thing friend. You think being surrounded by people, these folks would have some level of awareness. But nope, heads jammed firmly up their asses.


----------



## Pozzy Bear (Apr 5, 2020)

I hate minorities so much bros


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Apr 6, 2020)

uncleShitHeel said:


> Its honestly the oddest thing friend. You think being surrounded by people, these folks would have some level of awareness. But nope, heads jammed firmly up their asses.


Convenience. A major city is the kind of place where you can go and do whatever you want or need at basically any time. A whole foods shopper or someone else (provided it's broad daylight and everyone knows it's a good area) is going to dawdle a lot because they dont need to be super purposeful when it's just a 20 minute walk away.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 6, 2020)

Coh said:


> Cities around the world are fucking falling apart in terms of infrastructure and the various ethnic groups that inhabit them (instead of giving them a unique flavor like the did in the past) basically make them a sort of melting pot of misery and malaise


Who would have thought that it's the people that matter most, not the structures?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Apr 6, 2020)

Growing up I always wished I lived in a city, but I'm a lot less envious of it now.

Maybe once it was cool, but SJW culture has fucked up the urban landscape hard.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Apr 6, 2020)

Hypothetical question: how do rural folk feel about civilized black people and weebs that can hide their power level? Are there any cute trad-leaning or at least nondegenerate college aged girls there? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 6, 2020)

I like living in a city. all the cool stuff you can do, dirty rave clubs, nice bars, ballet dancers, 3 theaters, all kind of cinemas, nice Biergarten, historic parks and buildings...

at my parents in the burbs its just to boring.

I rather go to our Sommerfrische than to my parents boring burb home


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 6, 2020)

I have to agree that public transport in the US, as far as it even exists, is just plain retarded and the biggest problem of American cities. I wonder, why? Canadian and Australian cities are akin to US cities but they still have good public transport.



TheTism35 said:


>


Adult Swim is so retarded, unfunny and boring.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Apr 6, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Convenience. A major city is the kind of place where you can go and do whatever you want or need at basically any time. A whole foods shopper or someone else (provided it's broad daylight and everyone knows it's a good area) is going to dawdle a lot because they dont need to be super purposeful when it's just a 20 minute walk away.



Interesting. The world really needs to be lot less user friendly in that case.


----------



## Leominster (Apr 15, 2020)

I thought this was gonna be a thread dedicated to UrbanBaby lmao. I forgot about that site until just now.






						UrbanBaby
					






					www.urbanbaby.com


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Apr 18, 2020)

In my teen years I wanted to go live in the city. When I was 18 I went and lived with a roomate in a suburb of Milwaukee for 9 months. It wasn't even the crime and poverty that bothered me it was just the knit picky pain the ass shit like traffic congestion and the lack of unskilled jobs. 

Now years I'm trying to go live somewhere more than an hour's drive from Milwaukee for better job prospects and affordable land to live on


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 19, 2020)

drfuzzyballs said:


> In my teen years I wanted to go live in the city. When I was 18 I went and lived with a roomate in a suburb of Milwaukee for 9 months. It wasn't even the crime and poverty that bothered me it was just the knit picky pain the ass shit like traffic congestion and the lack of unskilled jobs.
> 
> Now years I'm trying to go live somewhere more than an hour's drive from Milwaukee for better job prospects and affordable land to live on


Burlington is the largest city near me (Montpelier and Barre are cities only in the most charitable sense) and I have no problem driving an hour for things I may want or need in Burlington if it means my rent is cheap and my neighbors aren't dope addled rētards.
While Church Street is a nice little place to visit, I wouldn't want every street in every little town or city to look like that.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 20, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Maybe once it was cool, but SJW culture has fucked up the urban landscape hard.


Maybe if you live in San Francisco or Los Angeles. You grossly overestimate the global impact of SJWism.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 20, 2020)

Hux said:


> You mean basically this?
> 
> View attachment 1215756


I've actually offered homeowners to fix the horrific brick in their homes while performing other work in the megalopolous in my area, only to be told "buhbuhbut that's the WHOLE APPEAL!!!" I fucking hate these people.
The same people who think that an undrinkably hoppy beer is the pinnacle of the brewer's art.


----------



## Hux (Apr 20, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> I've actually offered homeowners to fix the horrific brick in their homes while performing other work in the megalopolous in my area, only to be told "buhbuhbut that's the WHOLE APPEAL!!!" I fucking hate these people.
> The same people who think that an undrinkably hoppy beer is the pinnacle of the brewer's art.


Let me guess, each and every one of them were practically perfect clones of each other due to having "that" look?


----------



## Jarolleon (May 7, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Actually the more a society develops, the more population growth stagnates, plateaus or even declines. The only perpetual growth that will occur is shitholes like Africa and India where they fuck like rabbits and are a living exhibit of the Mouse Utopia experiment.


Isn't it a certain number of generations before it suddenly occurs to a population that they don't need that many kids? It could just be lag, those shitholes being at the same stage in this process that we were c. 1880. Some Pajeet newspapers even ape Victorian English prose I've heard.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 2, 2020)

How has this thread not been updated in a month after the WuFlu and the George Floyd riots?


----------

